# Attach rigid or EMT to rafters?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Why the rafters, and not the joists? Either one is acceptable, but, I'd go with EMT.


----------



## Rock knocker (Mar 8, 2016)

joebanana said:


> Why the rafters, and not the joists?


Maybe the roof doesn't have any joists, or the joists are finished with GWB and he wants to run inside an unfinished space.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Rock knocker said:


> Maybe the roof doesn't have any joists, or the joists are finished with GWB and he wants to run inside an unfinished space.


I was referring to the top of the ceiling joists. Wouldn't have to hold it up while strapping it, and it would still be in the unfinished space. I was just wondering why he would choose to go that route.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There are some codes for strapping emt to rafters: strapped within 3' of box,strapped and secured at up to ten foot intervals, exception: may be up to 5 ft. unbroken lengths, no single run can have more than 360 degrees of bend between boxes, fittings, pull points, and do not exceed raceway fill requirements. There is that.........


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

joebanana said:


> I was referring to the top of the ceiling joists. Wouldn't have to hold it up while strapping it, and it would still be in the unfinished space. I was just wondering why he would choose to go that route.


Well not to state the obvious but a lot of attics have a floor and are used for storage but do not have a ceiling so the rafters are exposed.


----------



## Rock knocker (Mar 8, 2016)

Not all roofs have seperate ceiling joists. Shed roofs and roofs that use ridge beams and deep rafters don't or don't need ceiling joists.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

300.4(E) if applicable, take note of the exception.

Roger


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Rock knocker said:


> Not all roofs have seperate ceiling joists. Shed roofs and roofs that use ridge beams and deep rafters don't or don't need ceiling joists.


Well for the ones that don't, you don't have much choice, now do you?


----------

